
121 Strategies to Get Work Done Fast, Save Time and Organize Your Life - paekut
https://comtify.com/blog/121-strategies-to-get-work-done-fast-save-time-and-organize-your-life?ref=HN
======
chrisked
10 seconds into reading on mobile this sites forces multiple stacked pop-ups
down my throat. No thanks. It highly disturbs the reading experience.

Screenshot:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/j39660oej84rrkt/File%2027-08.jpeg?...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/j39660oej84rrkt/File%2027-08.jpeg?dl=0)

~~~
paekut
@chrisked just stopped both popups. Did not realize this is happening on
mobile. My sincere apologies. Do read it now..

~~~
chrisked
Thank you. Will do!

